# Your Dog and your fish tank???



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just wondering if anybodys dog is neurotic about their fish tanks????

I have been keeping fish for about 7-8 years. I've had the same 60g (this tank is at my dogs eye level) the whole time. A few months ago I got a 90G (sits a bit higher) and moved my 60G. All of a sudden my Dog starts looking at the fish in the 60. I thought it was funny cause he was REALLY ...REALLY...watching them. .....Long story short He is going crazy...running from tank to tank. I've even caught him with his paws up on the tank. I've been correcting him and it's gotten much better but my fish are pretty tame and I catch my fish making eye contact with the dog then my dog proceeds to lick the tank like crazy. Different things set him off...my pleco stuck to the glass, my ghost knife coming out...etc....

I'm not bringing this up because it's a problem. I have 3 dogs, no kids so they get quite a bit of attention and I'm correcting the problem. I just find it fascinating that after 8 years my dog finally notices the tank. He even barks after a long stare down with my very tame Blood Parrot...

Just curious how different peoples dogs react to their fish tanks...OH and my other 2 dogs...absolutely nothing.... :-?


----------



## Marconis (Feb 9, 2007)

Haha, my dog doesn't even care at all. When I hold him up to them he just turns his head.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

My dog will occasionally look at the fish, but for the most part he could care less. When he was a puppy he did stand and put his paws on the tank a couple of times.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

He spends tons of time just like in these photos...Just watching.....


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I sometimes Dogsit my Mothers pit bull and she tries to get into the tank whenever she can. The door to ym room is now kept locked shut


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

My kitty watches the tank for HOURS every day!










I have another cat, and she doesn't ever pay any attention to the tank. strange!


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

That is funny....This could be an interesting thread...


----------



## jzyjack (Dec 31, 2008)

those are GREAT pictures!!! I can't wait to catch my dog and take pix. :thumb:


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am scared to death of my dog being near my tank. I have a 55 gallon on a stand that I deem unstable (ie, its a little top-heavy). Until I get around to getting a sturdier (ie, wider) stand, I keep a gate around the tank, so my 90lb Chesapeake bay cant get too close to it. He does sit on the nearby couch and watch occasionally, but I have a fear of him chasing a ball and knocking into the tank, or suddenly jumping up on it, and knocking it over


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I'll have to try to get some pics of my cat ONTOP of the tank... dang animals...


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have had, in my house, up to 9 tanks but my dog has only been interested in a couple of them. There was one where he could lay on the couch and stare into the tank but he only did that on occasion. Sometimes, he would look into the saltwater tank but I always got the impression he wanted to eat them more than he wanted to look at them! Another tank in the bedroom had the adult oscar and these two sorta played together. The oscar would get all mouthy and the dog would go from one end of the tank to the other and the oscar would "run" with him! Very funny and weird. The dog spent more time looking into that tank then any other. Then that oscar died and the new one doesn't do this kind of thing at all and the dog doesn't even look in that tank anymore.


----------



## ChromisNZ (Jul 30, 2008)

My dog gets jealous of my tanks. She's always trying to get between me and the tanks when I'm working on them :lol:


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

For cats make sure the tops are tight fitting. I nearly lost a cat twice in the same day while cleaning my 125. This cat loves to sleep on the top of the strip lights. One day I was doing a water change and splash the cat jumped from the top of the sofa to get on top the tank and it was open. This was the funniest thing I ever saw to that point. Because not fifteen minutes later the same cat in the same spot sph again only this time the water was down a good 10" so she couldnt get back out on her own. Cats are not the best swimmers.


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I have two dogs and one loves to stare at the tanks for hours on end, but the other doesn't even care a little bit about the fish!

The one that does love the tanks, definately takes more of an interest in the shorter (eye level for him) tanks. Then again this dog is fasinated with anything that flies, so I see why he is intereseted in fish!


----------



## vfc (Feb 13, 2007)

My female Goldendoodle does the same thing. Her brother could care less. Here is a picture I took with my cell phone.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

My two dogs don't pay attention to the tanks- but- when my dads dog is over he STARES FOREVER at the tanks. It is quite funny. Glad he appreciates all my hard work!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

My Jack Russell Terrier tries to catch minnows in the lake. She'll stand and stare into the water for a really long time. She has actually caught a couple of bluegill this way.

In the house she'll stare at the tank and when a fish comes close to the glass she tries to catch it, banging her nose against the glass. When she gets frustrated she runs back and forth in front of the aquarium barking at the fish.

BTW, the cat landing in the open tank was really funny!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

SupeDM said:


> For cats make sure the tops are tight fitting. I nearly lost a cat twice in the same day while cleaning my 125. This cat loves to sleep on the top of the strip lights. One day I was doing a water change and splash the cat jumped from the top of the sofa to get on top the tank and it was open. This was the funniest thing I ever saw to that point. Because not fifteen minutes later the same cat in the same spot sph again only this time the water was down a good 10" so she couldnt get back out on her own. Cats are not the best swimmers.


This gave me a good laugh! My kitty gets his water out of the betta tank... He was very angry when I moved it to a spot where he couldn't get it - I had to find a new new place because he was bugging me all day long for water. He's never swiped at the fish, not once. He used to watch the big tank until we moved it.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

My cat stares at my tank for hours. The funny part is it couldn't care less about anything but my pictus catfish, it lunges at them constantly.


----------



## Baraccus (Nov 23, 2008)

That's funny...I really don't have a problem until I catch him on has back feet with his paws on the tank....licking the tank...I didn't take a pic of this cause I'm trying to correct the problem no encourage it....


----------



## esob0i (Oct 5, 2008)

Baraccus said:


> That's funny...I really don't have a problem until I catch him on has back feet with his paws on the tank....licking the tank...I didn't take a pic of this cause I'm trying to correct the problem no encourage it....


lol 
my cats try to jump at the tank just to realize they cant get through glass lol im pretty sure they learn there lesson now. so now they will sit in the chair an watch them an put there paws on the glass trying to touch them


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

My little 10lb. dog thought it would be a good idea to chew the corner of my 90g stand. I've had him for a little over a year and never has he chewed on furniture or anything of the sort. Maybe he's mad that I've downsized from 5 running tanks to just 2. Off to the hardware store today to see what I can do to touch it up.


----------



## sanjana90 (Sep 18, 2021)

Well it depends upon your dog.


----------

